# First post | Introduction



## Adsol (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi all, 

Adsol here, this is my first post on VI-Control.

I am a music composer and music producer from Greece. I'm highly interested in film, tv and video games music.

Over the years I have released multiple genres of music under this name, especially in the electro genre with a few exceptions including neoclassical and world music experiments. 

Been watching this forum for a while now so I decided to finally post about it 🙂

Nice to meet you!


----------



## nathantboler (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Double Helix (Nov 15, 2021)

Welcome, @Adsol! Now you are in with the ultimate In Crowd
(Do you ever get out to Μύkοvος? I could live there forever. . .)


----------



## Adsol (Nov 15, 2021)

Hello @nathantboler, @Double Helix.

Nice to meet you! 

No I am not actually, it's more of a tourists place more than anything else but it's known both in Greece and worldwide for the parties!

The islands here have fantastic views but I grew up on the mountain side of Greece.


----------

